# Vizsla Mix



## kellski

I rescued a puppy from the shelter at 6 months of age which was said to be a Chocolate lab mix. But we have browsed many different breeds and are very curious as to what he could be mixed with. he is now 1 year and 75 pounds of lean muscle with a slender build. His body does not really look like a lab. We have come across a Vizsla owner and breeder and she is sure that he is mixed with Vizsla. I wanted to try the DNA tests you can buy. 

Does anyone know of any Vizsla/Lab mixes? or what they would look like. So many people say Weimareiner or Rhodesian Ridgeback, But I studied breeds and he does not resemble the ridgeback. We thought the Weimareiner until we saw one in person. And then I came across the Vizsla and instantly when i saw the breed I thought about Trigger (our dog) Can anyone help me figure this out


----------



## kellygh

A picture would be helpful


----------



## Kobi

75 lbs is larger than MOST Vizslas, so it'd either be a big bloodline or have to be mixed with something larger. I'd be interested in seeing a picture also.


----------



## Linescreamer

Does it really matter ???


----------



## kellski

There is a picture added to the photo gallery in "Other" im pretty sure. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;pic=669


----------



## Kobi

kellski said:


> There is a picture added to the photo gallery in "Other" im pretty sure.
> 
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;pic=669


Ah, I always forget to check there!

If you didn't mention mix, I would have said he looks like a pure Vizsla. Obviously I can't guess what he's mixed with, since he looks so much like a Vizsla. Very good looking dog!

EDIT: Saw the other pic, obviously he's darker than a Vizsla but I still see a lot of Vizsla everywhere else on him. I think he's definitely got a lot of Vizsla in him.


----------



## kellski

Yes, He is darker, but it could be the chocolate lab in him, if thats even what he's really mixed with. 

He came from alabama at 6 months with another female that looked exactly like him. 

I saw the Vizsla body before I saw the face and I was like TRIGGER! lol

he's a handsome boy, and such a good dog. He loves to run, we always take him to the dog park down the st, but he is so great with my 2 year old daughter. Thats the initial reason we got him, all he did was kiss her and go about his business. I WAS SOLD! and he is still just as wonderful.


----------



## mswhipple

kellski, your dog Trigger looks like a Vizsla to me. I don't see any Lab at all. He is very handsome, by the way! The people who identified him as a Chocolate Lab mix probably didn't know about the Vizsla breed, as it is still a fairly rare breed. 

My boy, Willie also weighs 75 pounds. He is just a big boy. Three Vets have said he has a large frame for his breed. Not one ever questioned that he is a Vizsla. I am going to try to attach a picture of Willie hunting a chipmunk out behind the garage. Must confess that at his last Vet visit I was told that Willie could stand to lose about five pounds, and so we are working on that. Lucky you -- you have Trigger in your family now!


----------



## Mischa

It's hard to tell the exact colour from the pic you posted, but I met a Vizsla/Weimerainer mix that was chocolate brown. 
Just like your dog, he looked exactly like a large V, with a brown coat.


----------



## kellygh

Darker than a V, but defintely Vizsla in his genes. Good looking dog  !


----------



## Cavedog

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm going to cast my vote along with Mischa and say Vizsla/Weim mix. If you do decide to get the DNA test, let us know the results.


----------



## barretts87

Google a weisla and look at the pictures (yeah that's what the "designer name" for a vizsla/weimaraner mix) He really does look like the pictures I have seen of the Vizsla/Weimeraner mixes, and I believe that mix always gives a chocolate brown coat, very, very pretty dogs and they do tend to be larger than vizsla's so I think 75 pounds would be about right for that mix.


----------



## kellski

Thanks so much guys! I would have never thought about that, I didn't even know any Vizsla/Weim were out there! I can definitely see that now  

I found this website and the pup looks almost exactly like him, I have also noticed Trig's coat is not only chocolate. Now that summer is coming his coat is lightening up in certain spots. almost a light ginger color meshed in with the chocolate. It looks beautiful!

http://www.windingriverkennels.com/weislas.html


----------



## kellygh

A very pretty mix; however, I am not a fan of "breeders" who purposely cross breed to come up with a designer mix. Accidents do happen, mixed breeds are often make the best dogs, but I wish people would spend more time protecting the integrity of the breed instead of fads. My unsolicited 2 cents. You have a handsome fellow, kellski !


----------



## mswhipple

I strongly AGREE with you, kellygh!! I have a little different perspective, but couldn't agree more! I volunteer with the Michigan Humane Society, and I'm acutely aware of how many unwanted animals end up in shelters across the country. 

I think that dog breeders have a very serious responsibility to breed carefully and to understand that every life they bring into the world ultimately belongs to them, from beginning to end (if anything should go awry with the adoptive family).

Until all the shelters are empty, the breeders need to be very careful about what they are doing, and so I am not a fan of those who deliberate create "designer dogs". That being said, it is never the dog's fault. Trigger is a very handsome boy, and he sure looks a lot like a Vizsla to me.  I had never heard of a "Weisla" either, though.


----------



## Bri

Really handsome dog. 

I have seen a similar looking dog here in the uk working the fields. The owner called it a Spizla (Spaniel/Vizsla cross) it was slightly heavier with slightly smaller ears and chocolate coloured. 

Your dog is gorgeous what ever he turns out to be 

Brian


----------



## pmcgrath

Oh my goodness! Such a similar story to ours! We adopted a "chocolate lab" pup from a rescue 5 weeks ago. Chip is now 6 months old and resembles a lab less and less as he grows. He actually resembles your Tigger quite a bit and I would wonder if they weren't from the same litter but their age difference and state of origination is different . Chip has a slender build, yellowish/hazel eyes, some light patches (brindle?) on his back and a "rat" tail rather than an "otter" tail that Labs have. His also has a slender build rather than the stockier build of a lab. Thought I would share a picture of Chip as well.


----------



## mswhipple

Awwww... Chip is a really, really cute boy! And that worried look on his face just melts my heart... 

Did you name him Chip as in -- "Chocolate Chip"? He's adorable! And I would say that one of his ancestors was a Vizsla.


----------



## pmcgrath

Thank you! Yes, he was named Chip as in "chocolate chip".  He is sweet as his name implies, a great pup!


----------



## harrigab

my vizsla mix,,a smooth haired V crossed with a wirehaired V.


----------



## penelopegarcia

I just found this place by chance when searching for Vizsla mix information. When I adopted my dog I was told she was a lab mix, but my vet told me immediately that she is a Vizsla. She has all the personality traits and has been very trainable. She is obsessed with playing fetch and I never have had a dog that had SO much energy. She is 8yrs old now and still bounces off the walls sometimes. 

I have had her for 3 years and love her to death. I am just not sure if she is a mix or not. All the pics i see online are the smooth ones, and she has a lot of skin on her neck that doesn't seem typical. What do you all think?


----------



## Linescreamer

Penelope - cute but definately not a Vizsla.


----------



## mswhipple

Penelope, I think she is a mixed breed dog (very cute, by the way!), and although I don't think Vizsla is the predominant breed, she could certainly have some Vizsla genes in her DNA. It would be hard to guess how many (genes). It's entirely possible that one of her grandpa's was a "traveling man" -- a roaming male Vizsla. You just never know! She has a very sweet face.


----------



## penelopegarcia

Well that is certainly good to know. I will have to get one of those DNA kits and find out exactly what she is. I really want to know her life span and predisposed illnesses mainly. She is a one of a kind.


----------



## Moose

definitely has some V in his bloodlines. Also- size wise..our purebred V is 78lbs and not chubby- some are larger, although most are in the "medium" category.


----------

